# How not to cut down a rotten tree



## leaddog (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz0rbuBk8pE

Watch both parts if you can stand it with out having nightmares.
This should be watched by anyone thinking about using a chainsaw to get thinking about how they are just a step away from death. Get some proper instruction on the use of a chainsaw and cutting trees. Or at least watch lots of videos or books. There is so many things wrong in that vid and to think nobody got hurt. Even if they HAD used safty gear it wouldn't have saved them. I watched these a couple days ago and I just can't stop thinking about them.
leaddog


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, like 30 minutes to cut down that tree. I am a mere amature, but look like a pro after watching that. Thanks for the link and post on what "not" to do.


----------



## gmule (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow!!  I don't have words for that


----------



## NH_Wood (Feb 17, 2012)

Sure, keep cutting into the lean.......just unreal - I've seen a lot of these types of videos and seen similar stunts in real life - some folks simply should never run a saw. Cheers!


----------



## leaddog (Feb 17, 2012)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> Sure, keep cutting into the lean.......just unreal - I've seen a lot of these types of videos and seen similar stunts in real life - some folks simply should never run a saw. Cheers!


The part that really got me was he said that the stump end was going to fly back at him and then the tree was going to come back at him and STILL cut it. And if to make sure it would he notched so it would do it even faster. I don't think they ever thought about any dead branches coming down and that tree was full of them.
leaddog


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 17, 2012)

Real scary. Cutting some dead pine tomorrow morning, two won't need ropes or cable but the other two will.


zap


----------



## Shari (Feb 17, 2012)

Part 2 is here:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_7Rr4SzkFc&feature=watch_response


----------



## mayhem (Feb 17, 2012)

The Benny Hill music and sped up footage can make anything funny.

Just about the only thing missing here is using a 20 foot rope and a brand new 2wd pickup truck to pull the tree over (onto the truck of course).


----------



## Got Wood (Feb 17, 2012)

part 2 is even worse ... holy chit!


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow.....just........WOW!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 17, 2012)

I like how he's standing under it cutting for a good chunk of that. I get the impression that it was already hung up in vid 1?


----------



## basod (Feb 17, 2012)

Apparently old lumber jack John has slipped through the darwin mesh before.
What would have been more priceless would have been the tree falling back on the stihl while he was using that POS Poulan to finish the cut


----------



## Burd (Feb 17, 2012)

BOY I needed a laugh. That had to be the funniest thing I have see. Tree sex anyone


----------



## seeyal8r (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been in such situations before. What I would have done is cut it to where it was leaning good but mostly disconnected from the trunk. Then I would have hooked 50 feet of chain to the base and hooked the other end to my 3/4 ton 4x4 truck. I'd have drug it home that way.


----------



## joecool85 (Feb 17, 2012)

seeyal8r said:
			
		

> I've been in such situations before. What I would have done is cut it to where it was leaning good but mostly disconnected from the trunk. Then I would have hooked 50 feet of chain to the base and hooked the other end to my 3/4 ton 4x4 truck. I'd have drug it home that way.



I've dropped a tree like that, didn't go the way I planned, got hung up on the top, just sitting on the stump not connected.  Hooked up my chain to the bottom of the trunk (maybe 1ft above the stump where I cut), got in the truck and pulled it down and out.  Once it was on the ground all was good again.  Never a good idea to try to cut a stuck tree like that, you're just asking to hurt yourself.


----------



## seeyal8r (Feb 17, 2012)

joecool85 said:
			
		

> seeyal8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. If ever there were a good time to implement a chain and truck. I've pulled a lot of big trees with my truck out of some iffy situations. Most of the places I'm cutting the trees don't ever fall to the ground easily. Thats because I'm either thinning or the brush is thick.


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Feb 17, 2012)

Did anyone else catch the part where he uses a pair of channel lock pliers to try to pry it over...   1:40 of the first video.   Funniest part of the whole thing to me.


----------



## basod (Feb 17, 2012)

I saw that part, using as his axe but to knock the wedge out... well one of the wedges


----------



## Burd (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you see the chain? It was so lose I have no idea how it didnÂ´t come  off and rap around a body part.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 17, 2012)

Why anyone would post such a stupid video is beyond me. I did not watch the second as the first was difficult enough to watch. There ain't much of a cure for stupidity I guess.


----------



## Burd (Feb 17, 2012)

had to watch it again. That was to funny. That  sprocket on the chain saw is toast.


----------



## Burd (Feb 17, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Why anyone would post such a stupid video is beyond me. I did not watch the second as the first was difficult enough to watch. There ain't much of a cure for stupidity I guess.


I've learned to laugh at them common since goes a long way in life. My pop use to tell me you can learn what not to do by watching others.


----------



## Waulie (Feb 17, 2012)

"right where I was standing, huh, huh, huh, huh"


----------

